# CPU-Kühler nachrüsten



## Murphy (10. März 2012)

*CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Hallo zusammen.

Undzwar habe ich einen i7-2600k mit dem Boxed Lüfter, würde aber gerne einen leistungsstärkeren Lüfter installieren. Das Mainboard ist ein Asus P8Z68-V LX.
Jetzt ist die Frage, muss bei allen CPU-Lüftern das Mainboard ausgebaut werden um die Platte für den Lüfter anzubringen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Wenn es sich um das Gehäuse in der Signatur handelt dann ist ein Ausbau nicht nötig, da dieses Gehäuse eine Montageöffnung im Mainboardtray hat.


----------



## beren2707 (10. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Dein Nightfall sieht im Innenraum ähnlich aus wie mein altes Rebel 9 Pro, d.h. es ist eine Aussparung für Backplates vorhanden; daher musst du i.d.R. das Mainboard nicht ausbauen. Achte jedoch darauf, dass der CPU-Kühler im Bereich der angegebenen 160mm Höhe ist; evtl. könnte sogar ein HR-02 Macho trotz seiner 162mm passen.


----------



## derP4computer (10. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

*Kompatibilität:*

Max. Länge Grafikkarte 28 cm
Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler 16 cm 
Max. Länge Netzteil 16 cm

Link: Nightfall | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH


----------



## Late (10. März 2012)

Bei mir passt der Macho, ist aber sehr eng 

Edit: Rede natürlich auch vom Nightfall


----------



## Murphy (11. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten 
Wie genau muss ich das verstehen mit der Aussparung für die Backplate? Und wie installiere ich die Backplate hinter dem Mainboard durch diese Aussparung?


----------



## Wambo (11. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Auf der Seite, auf der das Mainboard ist; ist hinter dem CPU-Sockel ein Loch. Da kannst du die Backplate reinmachen


----------



## Murphy (11. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Im Gehäuse? Im Gehäuse ist keine Öffnung auf der Seite, an der das Mainboard installiert ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Hier ist auf den Bildern die Öffnung zu sehen bei dem Nightfall ( Bild 2 Seitenansicht )


----------



## Murphy (11. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Jetzt hab ich die Öffnung gefunden, Danke 
Welchen Lüfter neben Thermalright Macho HR 02 könnt Ihr mir in der Preiskategorie (30-40€) noch empfehlen? Laut Sharkoon ist ein Lüfter bis 160mm in Ordnung, wobei der User Late geschrieben hat das der Macho bei Ihm passt.


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Der Kühler darf nicht höher als 16cm sein, nicht der Lüfter 
Ich würd mal sagen die Klassiger, Mugen 2/3, Alpenföhn Brocken


----------



## Late (11. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Also ich kann keine Garantie übernehmen, aber wenn es bei den Mainboards keine Unterschiede in der Dicke gibt (was ich irgendwie nicht glaube), dann muss er bei dir auch passen. 

1-2mm Platz ist noch, das Gehäuse schleift beim schließen nicht dran oder so, keine Sorge.
Von der Kühlleistung ist der Macho denke ich so ziemlich der beste in der Preisklasse, ist auch leise. (Hab sogar den gleichen Prozessor wie du, der kam noch nie wirklich über die 50° hinaus, nichtmal in Prime.)


----------



## Murphy (12. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Der Kühler darf nicht höher als 16cm sein, nicht der Lüfter


 
Oke, Schuldigung. Der Kühler 
Ist dann auch neue Wärmeleitpaste nötig?


----------



## Late (12. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Es ist wohl besser eine neue aufzutragen.

Bei den meisten Kühlern ist diese allerdings dabei und qualitativ nicht so schlecht (wenngleich es natürlich auch extra teilweise teurere und vllt noch ein paar °C bessere gibt).

Edit: Weil ich es gerade in deiner Signatur sehe: Sollte einer der Silentwings an der Seite des Gehäuses im oberen Slot sein, dann hat da natürlich kein Macho oder so Platz, aber ich denke mal eher dass er oben im Gehäuse oder eher unten bei der Grafikkarte sitzt?


----------



## Murphy (12. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Ist bei dem Macho welche dabei? Welche Paste könnt Ihr mir empfehlen für kleines Geld?


----------



## Late (12. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Beim Macho ist welche dabei, läuft bei mir mit den genannten Temperaturen. Denke für kleines Geld kriegst du keine zu der du einen Unterschied merken würdest.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Der Macho hat ein Tütchen dabei, auf längere Sicht würde sich eine kleine Tube WLP rentieren. Die Arctic MX2 / 4 wäre günstig und ausreichend


----------



## Murphy (16. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Ich habe den Kampf mit dem Kühler gewonnen. Mein Paket mit dem Macho und der Artic MX4 Paste (Danke Dr Bakterius) ist Gestern angekommen und ich habe mich sofort an die Arbeit gemacht. Die Anleitung war meiner Meinung nach etwas verwirrend, aber nach ein paar Minuten bin ich damit ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Es ist aber verdammt wichtig, einen langen und dünnen Schraubendreher zu haben!! Ansonsten bin ich echt zufrieden, unter normalen Betrieb bei Windows liegt die Temperatur bei 26-28°C und bei Battlefield 3 bei höchstens 34°C. Der einzige kleine Nachteil ist nun bei mir (liegt aber sicherlich am Gehäuse, nicht am Kühler), dass die Graka durch den riesen Kühler da drüber nicht mehr so gut im Luftstrom liegt. Dadurch wird die Graka wärmer als vorher mit dem Boxed Kühler. Aber das liegt alles noch im Rahmen. Danke an alle die geholfen haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler nachrüsten*

Bitte schön, ja die Montage ist etwas fummelig aber da schenken sich die Kühler nicht mehr viel. Vielleicht einfach mal die Lüfter im Bios umstellen. Viell Spass damit


----------

